
This dating site matches people based on their shared use of awful passwords - PeOe
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/03/01/this-dating-site-matches-people-based-on-their-shared-use-of-awful-passwords/
======
luizfzs
On this site, those who randonly generate passwords are 'forever-alone'.

